

16 bit ALU in MineCraft - steveklabnik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug

======
steveklabnik
Also, don't miss the creator's explanation on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/dk1au/hey_rgaming_i_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/dk1au/hey_rgaming_i_just_finished_an_alu_the_math_part/c10rnwj)

